# Remote Desktop funktioniert nicht!



## huntertech (16. Oktober 2010)

Hallo,
habe zwei PCs, beide mit WIndows 7 Ultimate x64. Sie hängen beide an einem Switch, dieser hängt an einem Router (an dem noch andere PCs hängen) und dieser an einem Modem. 

Bei beiden PCs die Einstellungen für den Remote Desktop genauso eingestellt wie in diversen Anleitungen im Netz zu finden ist. Habe auch auf beiden PCs ein Benutzerkonto mit Passwort angelegt. Habe auch im Router die IP-Adressen festgelegt und für einen PC den Port 3389 freigegeben (geht irgendwie nur für einen PC). Trotz alledem bekomme ich die Fehlermelung, dass aus einem von folgenden drei Gründen keine Verbindung aufgebaut werden könnte (so ähnlich formuliert):

1) Der Host PC ist ausgeschaltet
2) Die Freigabe für den Remote Desktop ist nicht aktiviert
3) Der Host-PC ist im Netzwerk nicht verfügbar.

Trifft natürlich alles nicht zu, wie gesagt, alles wurde nach Anleitung konfiguriert, mehrmals kontrolliert und ich kann auch von den PCs auf die vom jeweils anderen PC freigegebenen Dateien zugreifen.

Woran könnte es liegen? Dass ich nur einmal den Port 3389 freigegeben habe? Dass beide an einem Switch hängen? 


Bin mit meinem Latein am Ende, hoffe, dass ihr mir helfen könnt!


----------



## kress (16. Oktober 2010)

Du könntest einfach Team Viewer 5 als Remotedesktopprogramm nehmen.

Normalerweiße müsstest du noch einen Benutzer eintragen bei dem Remotedesktop.


----------



## scooterone (16. Oktober 2010)

den port 3389  brauchst du nur wenn du übers inet per remote zugreifen willst.

drück die "win-taste" und "pause-taste" zu gleich, dann "remoteeinstellungen", das häckchen bei "remoteunterstützungverbindungen für diesen computer zulassen", dann noch den punkt setzen bei "verbindungen bei computern zulassen, auf denen eine beliebige version von remotedesktop ausgeführt wird".

um eine remoteverbindung zu erstellen muss die firewall es auch zulassen. bei der eingabe der verbindung gibst du den computernamen ein, keine ip (wenn im lokalen netzwerk). dann solltest du eigentlich nach konto und passwort gefragt werden.

---

ja teamviewer ist ja praktisch aber auch instabil bei "wackeligen" leitungen da bleibts einfach mal hängen, ausserdem ist es unsicher weil alles über einen fremden server abgewickelt wird.


----------



## huntertech (16. Oktober 2010)

Ich versuch das dann erstmal noch weiter mit dem normalen Programm von Windows, dann kann ich immernoch weitersehen 

Die Freigabe für ein beliebiges Clienten-Programm hattte ich schon drin. Jetzt ist die Frage, wie ich denn meienn PC da eingebe. Also meine aktuelle Konfig sieht so aus:

PC Nr. 1 hat den Computernamen "Gaming-PC" und mein Benutzerkonto heißt "Battlebrille". PC Nr. 2 heißt "Freund-PC" und der Benutzer heißt "Freund. Wie muss ich das jetzt in das Anmeldefenster vom Remote Desktop eingeben und vorallem was denn? Mal angenommen ich möchte von PC 1 aus den PC 2 steuern.


----------



## scooterone (16. Oktober 2010)

ja gut. remotedesktopverbindung öffnen. die optionen öffnen.

wenn beide PCs im selben Netzwerk sind und du von PC Nr. 1 auf PC Nr. 2 zugreifen willst...

Computer: *Freund-PC*
Benutzername: *Freund-PC\Freund*

dann "verbinden" klicken und dann sollte das fensterchen kommen mit dem konto "Freund" und der passworteingabe. sollte es nicht funktionieren blockt deine firewall


----------



## huntertech (17. Oktober 2010)

Hat aus irgendwelchen Gründen nicht funktioniert. Firewall ist dabei egal, ob sie an oder aus ist, ob die Remote freigegeben ist oder nicht. Habe jetz tmit Teamviewer vernetzt und das läuft soweit. Habe aber noch ne Frage:

Momentan habe ich nur ein 100Mbit-Lan wegen meinem Swtich und einem der beiden PCs. Ne Aufrüstung (Switch, Lan-Karte) würde ja etwa 30€ kosten. Lohnt sich das? Also momentan hakt der Tiemviewer doch schon etwas, vorallem beim Ziehen von Fenstern. Könnte ich mit ner neuen Ausrüstung schneller arbeiten oder bringt das nichts?


----------



## kress (17. Oktober 2010)

Auch Gbit-Lan ist dabei nicht umbedingt schneller.
Optimier Team-Viewer mal auf Leistung und probier nochmal.


----------



## huntertech (17. Oktober 2010)

Hab ich  Nur da siehts nun ja... etwas bescheiden aus


----------



## scooterone (17. Oktober 2010)

rein aus interesse, welche ip adressen hast du den beiden rechnern denn zugeteilt?


----------



## huntertech (17. Oktober 2010)

192.168.1. umd dann die Endungen 4 und 7


----------



## scooterone (17. Oktober 2010)

nutzt du die windows firewall oder eine andere?

ich habs bei mir zu hause nochmal probiert und ich hab keine probleme, funzt alles auf anhieb


----------



## huntertech (17. Oktober 2010)

Windows Firewall.


----------



## scooterone (17. Oktober 2010)

ja also dann weiß ich es auch nicht was bei dir nicht stimmt, habe auch gerade einen kollegen nochmal gefragt. was du vllt noch probieren könntest, deine IPs über den lan adapter zu konfigurieren und nicht über den router. nochmal ein auge in die firewall werfen und das ganze dann nur mit switch ohne router probieren. und kabelmäßig hast du normale lankabel, keine crossover? und wenn du ein crossover hast dann steck die beiden rechner direkt zusammen. es muss ja gehen.


----------



## huntertech (17. Oktober 2010)

So viel Aufwand ists letztendlich dann auch nicht wert  Ich kann mit Teamviewer ja die Verbindung aufbauen und wenn ich jetzt das Remote Desktop hinkriegen würde, müsste ich auch wieder Passwörter benutzen und dann würde ich mich jeden Tag ärgern


----------



## grue (20. Oktober 2010)

Haben die fraglichen Useraccounts denn auch das Recht, sich remote anzumelden?

Auf der Registerkarte, wo das hier



scooterone schrieb:


> , dann "remoteeinstellungen", das häckchen bei "remoteunterstützungverbindungen für diesen computer zulassen", dann noch den punkt setzen bei "verbindungen bei computern zulassen, auf denen eine beliebige version von remotedesktop ausgeführt wird".


 
eingestellt wird, gibt es auch eine Schaltfläche "Benutzer auswählen...". Da mal draufklicken und die/den User eintragen, also z. B. auf Freund-PC den User Freund.


----------



## huntertech (20. Oktober 2010)

Komischerweise kann ich da aber nicht Freund oder sowas auswählen. Eben nur mich. Die im Netzwerk (die anderen PCs auch) erkennt er garnicht.


----------



## QZA (20. Oktober 2010)

ma ne andere frage was is das fürn switch? son kleine spiel zeug oda schon was größeres? weil ein switch kann ne ser große rolle spielen!

Gruß


----------



## huntertech (20. Oktober 2010)

So ein Spielzeug  Aber was soll der für ne Rolle spielen? Wie gesagt, sonstige Netzwerk-Aktivitäten gehen ja auch!


----------



## grue (21. Oktober 2010)

huntertech schrieb:


> Komischerweise kann ich da aber nicht Freund oder sowas auswählen. Eben nur mich. Die im Netzwerk (die anderen PCs auch) erkennt er garnicht.


 
Vielleicht haben wir hier ein Mißverständnis.

Also:

Um dich remote mit "Freund-PC" zu verbinden, brauchst du LOKAL auf "Freund-PC" einen Useraccount, dessen Passwort du kennst und der als Remoteuser eingetragen ist. Dasselbe gilt auch umgekehrt.

Du meldest dich lokal an "Freund-PC" als Admin an. Dort hast du einen lokalen User "Freund" eingerichtet (sagst du weiter oben). Du gehst zu der besagten Registerkarte und trägst "Freund" als berechtigten Remote-User ein. Die anderen PCs kann er nicht finden, er "sieht" nur sich selbst. Es ist also nicht möglich, einen Useracount von einem anderen PC als remoteberechtigten User einzutragen. Das ist so von MS gewollt.


----------



## kühlprofi (21. Oktober 2010)

Wenn man Machine\Username richtig beachtet sollte das kein problem sein mit dem hinuzfügen


----------



## huntertech (21. Oktober 2010)

Wie gesagt, die PCs sehen den Usernamen des anderen nicht. Ich kann nur mich selber und Jeder eintragen.

Aber mittlerweile find ich Teamviewer eh besser. Da braucht man immerhin kein Passwort für die Useraccounts.


----------

